# Recovery



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I want to start a daily recovery thread here. Everyday or when you feel like, you should just write one positive thing your going to do today towards your recovery. For example, today you may leave the house for 30mins to go to the library. Or you may decide to go to the movies by yourself. Whatever it may be and then after you could let us know how it went. And we could keep each other motivated. I'm doing very well in recovery and things like these and more I did that has helped me, so I thought some of us could do it together. Anyway, if no ones interested no worries. Just thought I would try and help.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I go out everyday, I go to work, shopping etc. but I always take my DP with me...it never leaves me.


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Going for some food today and doing some shopping for Christmas. We might as well try and enjoy this dream we are living in!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

@Selig that's awesome. @Mary1985 the fact that you do those things daily is great.Today, I'm going to complete two of my assignments today,without complaining. @jordanmcr love your attitude,might as well is right.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I would love to here how your day went yesterday/today. Good or bad.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Today is the second day in a row that I wake up dp free. I will not post a recovery thread because I want to give it another month, to make sure I will not relapse again. But it feels great, so today I will pretty much start a new life.


----------



## Forumnewbie (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm constantly and severely dped. I've been bed ridden for four months. Tomorrow I fly to Egypt to be w my family as I've lost the ability to care for my own children. I'm terrified of flying and just leaving the house but I have to pls wish me luck


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Forumnewbie said:


> I'm constantly and severely dped. I've been bed ridden for four months. Tomorrow I fly to Egypt to be w my family as I've lost the ability to care for my own children. I'm terrified of flying and just leaving the house but I have to pls wish me luck


Sorry to hear you've been bed ridden for that long.But its good that your going to be with family.let me know how the flight goes tomorrow, you'll be fine. Good luck


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone and all best for the new year!!! Let's all vow to put in more work in 2014 towards full recovery!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Today I will brush my teeth at night. High five for hygeine


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice


----------

